# Mohawk Valley Antique Bottle Club’s 25th Annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale



## texkev (Apr 9, 2019)

May 5 2019 
Sunday 
In Marcy, New York 
Mohawk Valley Antique Bottle Club’s 25th Annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale
9:00 am to 2:30 pm
Admission $3
www.mohawkvalleybottleclub.com
Utica Maennerchor
5535 Flanagan Road
Marcy New York 13403
Contact Info: Peter Bleiberg pmbleiberg@aol.com


----------

